# Pretty kickass snowboard video!!



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted yet, but someone linked it on Grouse mountain's facebook page, and I found this highly entertaining!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

hahaha...nice find.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

wasn't expecting that. Pretty cool vid.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Its Not For Women!!!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

That was funny. Classic action style.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

i was just gonna post that but i had a feeling it was already here... thought it was really original. laughed my ass off especially when he got back on the lift at the end ))


----------

